# The Kings of the Wastelands!



## UBO127 (Jul 19, 2015)

The Kings of the Wastelands:
One of the last living dogs in a post apocalyptic wasteland where 
his kind are seen as a delicacy, Jacob is driven to seekvengeance
for the violent death of his family at the hands (or paws) of a Tiger
named Hunter and his gang of zoo escapees. Jacob must now journey 
cross country to find these twisted animals and bring them to heel,
no matter what it takes or who stands in his way.

https://www.facebook.com/KingsOfTheWastelands
buy it here:
http://houndcomics.com/houndstore/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=154


----------

